
Google Revenue Surge Sets Record - narad
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/231900790
======
mmatants
Interesting, I think they mis-characterize Steve Yegge's rant. Steve did not
give Google+ a glowing opinion, but the "pathetic afterthought" part was aimed
only at the API part of it, not the entire product.

~~~
ShabbyDoo
Yours was the comment I was going to make. Furthermore, while I appreciate
Yegge's thinking, I don't see how the facts he presented are not common
knowledge already. We easily can observe Google's lack of "platform"; whether
or not this is an issue for the company is open for debate. It is not as if
Steve revealed some super-secret metrics which reflect negatively on the
company.

------
diminish
google truly proves the sky is limitless on what you may earn on the internet.
they always empasize they generate a fraction of what could be possible on the
internet.

